# Guts and *Cojones



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2011)

To those of you who are nit-pickers about the meaning of words: there is a medical distinction between Guts and Cojones.
     We've all heard about people having Guts or Cojones, but do you really know the difference between them?

     In an effort to keep you informed, here are the definitions:

     GUTS - is arriving home late, after a night out with the guys, being met by your wife with a broom, and having the Guts to ask, 'Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?'

     *COJONES - is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of perfume and beer, with lipstick on your collar,
     and slapping your wife on the butt and having the Cojones to say, 'You're next, Chubby.'

     I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions.

     Medically speaking, there is no difference in the outcome.

     Both result in death.

*thought I might make this more politically correct.... Dave


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 31, 2011)

just told wife she next. and now dog in bed and i'm outside in the dog house


----------



## steve nellett (Dec 31, 2011)

Too funny, had to share!


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

ooooooo yes fore sure results in death


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 1, 2012)

Too Funny!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2012)

That's HILARIOUS!...JJ


----------



## gsdressler (Jan 1, 2012)

AWESOME!! TOO FUNNY.....


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## stubshaft (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll try it out on SWMBO as soon as I finish this bottle of Crown...


----------

